# Angry Birds Live



## krishnandu.sarkar (Jun 12, 2011)

[youtube]jzIBZQkj6SY[/youtube]

Looks awesome..!! Really over-hyped Angry Birds


----------



## KDroid (Jun 12, 2011)

Awesome video!  lol!

I would love to try my hands on it!


----------



## Sarath (Jun 12, 2011)

Awesome. When is this upgrade coming?


----------



## sygeek (Jun 12, 2011)

lmao man. Nice video. TFS!


----------



## Tejas.Gupta (Jun 12, 2011)

Lol ! 
Nice one !


----------



## buddyram (Jun 12, 2011)

good one dude!
TFS


----------



## Sarath (Jun 12, 2011)

I forgot to ask. How did you get the youtube video working. What did you add to the link?


----------



## krishnandu.sarkar (Jun 12, 2011)

What?? You mean embedding feature??

This is the link *www.youtube.com/watch?v=jzIBZQkj6SY

Now for the embedding feature...
[*YOUTUBE]jzIBZQkj6SY[*/YOUTUBE]

Remove the stars


----------



## Vyom (Jun 12, 2011)

WOW! That looks Super-Fun!
I was dazzled to watch this video, specially since I spend almost 2 hours today to complete Angry Birds Chrome version!


----------



## Sarath (Jun 12, 2011)

Thanks. Now I get it. I was unable to post youtube videos earlier as I was unaware of how to embed the vid.


----------



## mrintech (Jun 12, 2011)

Great and EPIC Video 
TFS


----------



## brandon (Jun 14, 2011)

Very funny video.   I loved this creative advertisement of my favorite game- beautiful page.


----------



## Terabyte (Jun 14, 2011)

Great video. Thanks for the share krish!


----------



## Prime_Coder (Jun 26, 2011)

Superb video! 
Thanks for sharing!


----------



## thetechfreak (Jun 26, 2011)

Thanks for share


----------

